# Youssoufa Moukoko



## Lineker10 (20 Novembre 2020)

Solitamente non apro discussioni, stavolta credo che ne valga davvero la pena. 
Perché oggi compie 16 anni il giocatore più atteso del mondo, un talento di cui si parla da tempo nonostante i suoi dirigenti abbiano fatto di tutto per nasconderlo, finché hanno potuto.

Stiamo parlando di Youssoufa Moukoko, nato in Camerun il 20 novembre 2004 ma cresciuto calcisticamente in Germania, prima al S.Pauli poi nella florida accademy del Borussia Dortmund, la sua squadra attuale.

I numeri a livello giovanile sono impressionanti e hanno sempre fatto scalpore. Il ragazzino di mestiere fa l'attaccante e lo fa segnando caterve di goal, nonostante abbia costantemente giocato contro avversari di molti anni più vecchi di lui.

Ma i numeri nelle giovanili lasciano il tempo che trovano e vanno sempre presi con le molle. Quello che invece colpisce è l'atteggiamento del Borussia. Hanno in squadra i due più precoci e grandi talenti del calcio inglese come Sancho e Bellingham, americano come Reyna, hanno Haaland. E i tanti giovani lanciati prima di loro.

Eppure tutti, in testa il ds Zorc, il mister Favre, e giocatori come Reus sono rimasti sbalorditi. Mai hanno visto un giocatore simile. A tal punto che proprio il Borussia ha spinto un anno fa per far cambiare il regolamento alla Bundesliga e abbassare il limite di età a 16, quando nel frattempo Moukoko si allenava con la prima squadra da oltre un anno, in pratica all'età di 15 anni appena compiuti!

Insomma, a Dortmund sono pronti a scommettere si avere per le mani il più forte giocatore del calcio tedesco. Perché per il momento gioca per la Germania under 20, a 15 anni! Anche Loew ne ha parlato, sbalordito anche lui. 

Le caratteristiche sono del classico fenomeno immarcabile. Baricentro basso, quadricipiti sproporzionati e possenti, gli danno rapidità e potenza fuori parametro, oltre al controllo del corpo e dell'equilibrio. Imprendibile nello stretto, in allungo lascia esterrefatti. A questo Moukoko unisce grande tecnica e controllo di palla. Mancino, ma conduce con entrambi i piedi. Naturalmente ha enormi margini di miglioramento e dovremo testarne il carattere. 

In ogni caso oggi è un giorno speciale. Seguitelo e vedrete nascere una stella. Già iscritto nella lista Champions, a breve esordirà in prima squadra diventando il più giovane della storia della Bundes e della Champions. E vedremo poi quello che saprà diventare da adulto. Per sua fortuna gioca nella squadra giusta, esperta nel trattare i giovani fenomeni.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Novembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Solitamente non apro discussioni, stavolta credo che ne valga davvero la pena.
> Perché oggi compie 16 anni il giocatore più atteso del mondo, un talento di cui si parla da tempo nonostante i suoi dirigenti abbiano fatto di tutto per nasconderlo, finché hanno potuto.
> 
> Stiamo parlando di Youssoufa Moukoko, nato in Camerun il 20 novembre 2004 ma cresciuto calcisticamente in Germania, prima al S.Pauli poi nella florida accademy del Borussia Dortmund, la sua squadra attuale.
> ...



Ciao Gary, grazie per la dritta.
Lo seguirò certamente.
Hai qualche video per arricchire la discussione??

P.S. era ora aprissi una discussione.
Tutto ok? Stai bene?
Occhio che napoli-milan incombe.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Novembre 2020)

Ne parlano già da qualche anno e pensavo quindi avesse più di 15 anni. È un predestinato.


----------



## numero 3 (20 Novembre 2020)

Mi sembra di aver letto da qualche parte che Adidas ( o nike) abbia già stipulato un contratto molto particolare e molto redditizio, infatti intelligentemente anche per preservare la crescita professionale ogni tot obbiettivi ( esordio, gol , presenze, numero di gol , cartellini ) il contratto salariale può salire o scendere. Mi sembra comunque una buona scelta per evitare di coprire d'oro giocatori che poi non reggono la fama.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Novembre 2020)

Link ad uno dei pochi video che ho trovato.


[MENTION=3577]Lineker10[/MENTION], niente link diretti. Ho sistemato io il tag. Mi raccomando la prossima volta.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Novembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ciao Gary, grazie per la dritta.
> Lo seguirò certamente.
> Hai qualche video per arricchire la discussione??
> 
> ...



Ho postato il link ad uno dei pochi che ci sono.

Si intravede in alcuni spezzo anche un altro aspetto divertente. In Germania ovviamente la voce di questo fenomeno si è sparsa e di solito quando gioca il Borussia U19 c'è il pienone. Alcuni tratti sono anche divertenti nel vedere come cerchino di fermarlo invano anche 3 4 avversari...

Vediamolo tra i grandi. Casi di fenomeni che si perdono ci sono, pure se in questo caso sembra di vedere qualcosa proprio fuori dal comune.

PS tutto bene grazie! Ora le cose sembrano tornare ad una surreale normalità, perlomeno.
Domani è dura ma è bellissimo tornare ad aspettare queste partite con entusiasmo e non con la "paura" degli ultimi anni.


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Novembre 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ne parlano già da qualche anno e *pensavo quindi avesse più di 15 anni*. È un predestinato.



Non sei l'unico, con il fatto che è nato in Africa ci sono diversi scettici per quanto riguarda la vera età del ragazzo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Novembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ho postato il link ad uno dei pochi che ci sono.
> 
> Si intravede in alcuni spezzo anche un altro aspetto divertente. In Germania ovviamente la voce di questo fenomeno si è sparsa e di solito quando gioca il Borussia U19 c'è il pienone. Alcuni tratti sono anche divertenti nel vedere come cerchino di fermarlo invano anche 3 4 avversari...
> 
> ...



la sua superiorità imbarazzante mi ha ricordato per un attimo mastour... 
spero per lui che sia tutt altra roba. 

però mi chiedo perchè debba giocare per la germania... questa è una regola assurda.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Novembre 2020)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non sei l'unico, con il fatto che è nato in Africa ci sono diversi scettici per quanto riguarda la vera età del ragazzo.



Inevitabile. Non sarebbe il primo caso. In effetti quello che fa a livello giovanile porta molti dubbi, pure se a livello fisico non sembra tanto più vecchio, alla Minala per intenderci.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Novembre 2020)

Aggiornamento: sabato ha esordito per 5 minuti subentrando nel finale.

Inizia dunque la sua carriera da professionista. 

Ovviamente a 16 anni e un giorno è il più giovane della storia della Bundesliga.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Novembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> la sua superiorità imbarazzante mi ha ricordato per un attimo mastour...
> spero per lui che sia tutt altra roba.
> 
> però mi chiedo perchè debba giocare per la germania... questa è una regola assurda.



La Germania adotta questa politica in modo sistematico da tanto tempo, uno dei primi fu il polacchissimo Miro Klose per intenderci, una vita fa.
Da allora lo fa continuamente, le nazionali giovanili sono un mix incredibile, anche bello da vedere sotto molti aspetti, se si considera la grande difficoltà di integrazione che hanno tanti stranieri in Germania.

In Italia non è possibile farlo, perché prima dei 18 anni i ragazzi che non sono nati e cresciuti in Italia non hanno la cittadinanza e dunque non possono giocare per le nazionali italiane.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Novembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ciao Gary, grazie per la dritta.
> Lo seguirò certamente.
> Hai qualche video per arricchire la discussione??
> 
> ...



Non mi hai detto cosa ne pensi. Vederlo giocare mi lascia sbalordito come tutti, e dunque scettico.
Nella semplicità disarmante delle giocate, unita all'esplosività fuori parametro, ricorda tantissimo Pele, addirittura. 
Ma ripeto, sono incredulo e scettico nel vederlo. O fa la storia del calcio o sparisce, secondo me.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Novembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non mi hai detto cosa ne pensi. Vederlo giocare mi lascia sbalordito come tutti, e dunque scettico.
> Nella semplicità disarmante delle giocate, unita all'esplosività fuori parametro, ricorda tantissimo Pele, addirittura.
> Ma ripeto, sono incredulo e scettico nel vederlo. O fa la storia del calcio o sparisce, secondo me.



Ho visto solo ora il video, 3' minuti e poi mi sono fermato.
In quale categoria sta giocando il ragazzo?

Queste immagini lasciano il tempo che trovano, il ragazzo è decisamente fuori categoria.
Non si apprezza nemmeno la bontà del bagaglio tecnico perchè il ragazzo fa letteralmente quello che vuole e lo fa coi suoi tempi di gioco.
Non gli serve la partita e non gli servono i compagni, c'è solo lui con la palla.
Direi che va visto coi grandi, se si dovesse confermare su questi livelli siamo sui livelli di ronaldo il fenomeno e ronaldinho.
In questo contesto è sprecato e non migliora assolutamente.
Muscolarmente è di un'altra categoria, tecnicamente è difficile valutarlo proprio perchè va al triplo.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Novembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ho visto solo ora il video, 3' minuti e poi mi sono fermato.
> In quale categoria sta giocando il ragazzo?
> 
> Queste immagini lasciano il tempo che trovano, il ragazzo è decisamente fuori categoria.
> ...



Verissimo. Le immagini sono dell'under 19 tedesca, dove lui giocava già a 15 anni da compiere. Considera che gli avversari hanno molti più anni di lui. 

Però lasciano il tempo che trovano. Quello che si intravede oltre all'esplosività fuori dal comune è un'ottima conduzione di sinistro e un bel tiro, sia si interni che di collo. Il baricentro basso e i quadricipiti sproporzionati gli danno un'impostazione solida e incredibile equilibrio nei cambi di direzione.

Sabato ha esordito in Bundesliga col Borussia, a 16 anni e un giorno. Adesso lo vedremo coi grandi, anche se ovviamente vedrà poco il campo i primi tempi con i compagni che ha.

Favre ha gettato acqua sul fuoco sabato, dicendo che la concorrenza è altissima e non lo vedremo spesso. Al Borussia sono molto equilibrati in queste cose, ma hanno anche coraggio di rischiare se ne vale la pena. Vedremo. Sono curioso e scettico allo stesso tempo.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Dicembre 2020)

Aggiornamento.

Ieri schierato da titolare nella trasferta a Berlino Est, ha puntualmente segnato il suo primo goal in Bundes.

Quasi inutile specificare che si tratta dell'ennesimo record di precocità, a 16 anni e 28 giorni è il più giovane marcatore della storia della Bundesliga.

Goal bellissimo tra l'altro.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Dicembre 2020)

L'ho visto giocare in alcuni pezzi di partita e a me francamente non pare un fuoriclasse.
Aspetto di vederlo però meglio per fugare ogni dubbio.
Bisogna sempre distinguere i fenomeni di precocità dai fenomeni veri.
Ovviamente ha delle doti importanti(velocità su tutto) che lo rendono fuori categoria coi pari età e quasi pronto per il calcio dei grandi, questo è palese e oggettivo.

Si vede comunque sin da oggi che ha tutto per essere un ottimo giocatore.
Quando un ragazzo ha delle eccellenze alle voci tiro, dribbling, velocità(spesso ne basta una sola di voce, con due già è una quasi certezza) non può che arrivare e il ragazzo arriverà.
Da capire la dimensione e io ad oggi, ripeto, non lo vedo su livelli fenomenali.

Ovviamente non per fare il bastian contrario, esprimo il mio parere in modo libero e sincero.
Ma nel calcio la fregatura è sempre dietro l'angolo ed è facile spacciare il kean di turno per un campione ma kean non era un campione, era solo più pronto rispetto ai coetanei.


----------



## JoKeR (19 Dicembre 2020)

Ha 16 anni... non si può giudicare, ad oggi, un 16enne che gioca coi grandi.


----------



## uolfetto (19 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'ho visto giocare in alcuni pezzi di partita e a me francamente non pare un fuoriclasse.
> Aspetto di vederlo però meglio per fugare ogni dubbio.
> Bisogna sempre distinguere i fenomeni di precocità dai fenomeni veri.
> Ovviamente ha delle doti importanti(velocità su tutto) che lo rendono fuori categoria coi pari età e quasi pronto per il calcio dei grandi, questo è palese e oggettivo.
> ...



A me però Kean non sembra questo scarsone come viene dipinto spesso. E' andato male all'everton ma al psg sta giocando con continuità, ha segnato anche in champions (italiano più giovane di sempre). Ha già una decina di partite in nazionale. E tutto questo a nemmeno 21 anni. Poi magari farà una carriera in calando ma per adesso non mi sembra proprio un disastro.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Dicembre 2020)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> A me però Kean non sembra questo scarsone come viene dipinto spesso. E' andato male all'everton ma al psg sta giocando con continuità, ha segnato anche in champions (italiano più giovane di sempre). Ha già una decina di partite in nazionale. E tutto questo a nemmeno 21 anni. Poi magari farà una carriera in calando ma per adesso non mi sembra proprio un disastro.



Non è un disastro ma non è nemmeno un campione. 
È un giocatore normale che è 'arrivato' prima dei coetanei ma il coetaneo di turno che a 16 anni gli era inferiore a 23-25 può essere più forte di lui.
Questo intendevo. 
Bisogna sempre distinguere i fenomeni di precocità dai fenomeni.


----------



## Jino (19 Dicembre 2020)

Ovviamente si, lo conosco. Ragazzo straordinario, poi come dici tu il futuro chissà, nel calcio ci sono troppe incognite.

Ti faccio degli esempi, il nostro Pato a diciassette anni faceva cosa da alieno, io non ricordo un ragazza cosi giovane, già cosi pronto...giocava da veterano, velocità supersonica con o senza palla, micidiale in area...non lo prendevi mai....e sappiamo com'è finita.

Balotelli, io l'ho visto a sedici anni in una partita del campionato primavera, un alieno....e da li a poco è diventato (ovviamente) professionista, ed era già un giocatore bello che pronto...forza muscolare, velocità, progressione, protezione di palla, tecnica, tiro micidiale, forte in area...non gli mancava nulla...anzi si, la testa!!

Bojan Krkic chi l'ha visto nelle giovanili sa benissimo fosse un alieno...veloce, tecnico, micidiale sotto porta...una carriera ridicola tra i grandi...

Vedremo questo Moukoko, il talento è evidente, il futuro chissà!


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Dicembre 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ovviamente si, lo conosco. Ragazzo straordinario, poi come dici tu il futuro chissà, nel calcio ci sono troppe incognite.
> 
> Ti faccio degli esempi, il nostro Pato a diciassette anni faceva cosa da alieno, io non ricordo un ragazza cosi giovane, già cosi pronto...giocava da veterano, velocità supersonica con o senza palla, micidiale in area...non lo prendevi mai....e sappiamo com'è finita.
> 
> ...



Verissimo. La carriera dipende da tante qualità e pure dagli infortuni.

I casi che hai citato, almeno i primi due, avevano chiari problemi caratteriali e comportamentali, non sono mai diventati atleti veri e si sono persi.

Bojan sinceramente a me è sempre parso poca roba pure quando fu lanciato come un fenomeno. Non so ma i giocatori di 50 kg a me convincono sempre poco.

Pero vedremo. Resta comunque divertente seguire la traiettoria di un talento come Moukoko, uno che può perdersi come dici tu ma pure scrivere la storia di uno sport. Vedremo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Marzo 2021)

Nel frattempo, ridendo e scherzando siamo già a tre gol in Bundes in meno di 400 minuti (ha pareggiato i gol stagionali del nostro Casti  ). Gol per nulla banali, oltretutto. A quanto pare non era solo hype, ma talento vero.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Marzo 2021)

Aggiornamento dal fenomeno Moukoko.

E' stato convocato per gli Europei Under 21 dalla Germania. Inutile ormai sottolineare che si tratta dell'ennesimo record di precocità.

Come ricorda @ Z A Z A' sopra, intanto ha segnato già 3 goal in Bundes in 400 minuti, ovvero 1 ogni 122.

Il tutto a 16 anni da poco compiuti, bene ricordarlo sempre.


----------

